# Billow v2 nano conversion kit



## MorneW (29/10/15)

Hi,

Is any one bringing in or have this available?
http://www.eciggity.com/billow-v2-rta-nano-kit/


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/15)

http://savapegear.co.za/products/billow-v2-nano-rta-by-ehpro?variant=8944735555

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW (29/10/15)

@Rob Fisher Hey Thanks for that. Maybe I should be more clear. Eciggity sells a conversion kit. Just has glass and chimney to convert normal billow to nano. I have to billows and wifey would like it smaller...lol. Didn't really want to buy another complete tank.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/15)

MorneW said:


> @Rob Fisher Hey Thanks for that. Maybe I should be more clear. Eciggity sells a conversion kit. Just has glass and chimney to convert normal billow to nano. I have to billows and wifey would like it smaller...lol. Didn't really want to buy another complete tank.



Ahhhh... haven't seen one of dem.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

